# Guide bushings



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

After the advice from here I went ahead and bought a set of the universal guide bushings in brass, I new they wouldn't fit my Erbauer router but hoped they might well fit the cheap Black & Decker KW850, the answer is, Almost, the adapter plate is a millimetre or so too small to fit directly to the router base, I take it that now my only way round the problem is to make new base plates for both routers that will accept the silverline universal adapter ring and guide bushings ? or is there another universal kit that has an adapter to fit either the B&D or Erbauer routers ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Keith

Check with Axminster for those Leigh adaptors. One or other of them should fit the Erbauer.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Tazkb (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Peter had a look on the Axminster web site but can't find them adaptors to fit the Erbauer ? do you have a link Peter ?
thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, You can easily build your own sub base plates for using guide bushings. There is a sticky thread in this section about it and a video with similar photos and instructions will be online very soon.


----------

